# What to use to seal doors??



## kyle244948 (Oct 5, 2006)

I am growing in a closet that has two folding style doors (4 doors altogether) that has cracks all over the place with light comming through like crazy. I was wondering if anyone knew where I could purchase something to cover these cracks or even put some kind of rubber seal on each end of the doors. Here is a picture for reference. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 6, 2006)

few bucks at home depot for this stuff. put that around the door jamb.
For the bi-fold area use flexible tape. 
Or something along those lines. Bi-fold luan doors are a PITA to seal up. You may have to put some latches or levers on the top so that it will seal good.


----------



## kyle244948 (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks a lot. Im going to run over to home depot when I get off work and see what is up with that stuff, Im not sure how Im going to seal the folding sections yet but I think some type of flexible tape like you said will prolly be my best bet. Thanks again and if anyone has any other suggestions, please let me know!


----------



## kyle244948 (Oct 6, 2006)

How well does that stuff keep out light too? Since its white I would think it would emit light through it.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 6, 2006)

they have it black too. but both seal light pretty well. Its used for exterior doors.


----------



## kyle244948 (Oct 6, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> they have it black too. but both seal light pretty well. Its used for exterior doors.


 

Well I went out and got some, but it doesnt work as well I thought it would. They only had it in white, but I got some rubber weather strip and it works a lot better. Same brand name, but a little bit more expensive then that stuff you suggested but it works a lot better. It keeps that hps lumens inside the clost and doesnt make my bedroom glow orange, which is a wonderful thing. Thanks a lot man!!


----------



## Your Moms Box (Oct 11, 2006)

If I were in the same position I would have used a black towel or sheet and cut it in, say 3 inch wide strips and then thumb tack it on the back side of the doors to span the gaps. So it blacks light and is flexible and does not interfere with the working action of the doors, because I have a few of them myself and they are a real pain in the ass.


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 11, 2006)

hey i've got the exact same thing going on........i removed the doors and bought two pieces of really nice wood and then used hinges to make two doors that close so they meet in the center...... I used weather stripping (black foam) to make it seal perfectly......


----------



## SPIDER-MAN (Oct 12, 2006)

or use black trash bags . it will be able to move with the doors 2 grows and not 1 seed


----------

